# Lake Ouachita, Arkansas



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

The crystal clear waters of Lake Ouachita are home to huge striped bass and beautiful sunfish. Camping on the banks of this fabled impoundment has been a tradition in my family since the 1960's. In the ensuing years, babies have been born and loved ones laid to their rest, and too many fish fry dinners to count.

By the way, if you are looking for an affordable family camping vacation, go to www.recreation.gov and check out the more than 17,000 options nationwide. From primitive tent camping, to modern RV sites with full hook ups, they have it all.

After almost two weeks "in the woods", I am back in Texas for awhile. Gotta hit the river soon.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Ooops! 

The last photo in the previous post was Millwood Lake, near Texarkana.

Should have been this fabulous sunrise on Lake Ouachita.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Its one of my favorite places...outside of Alaska. 

Very little development around the lake, crystal clear waters, and plenty of amenities in nearby Hot Springs. 

Just spent a couple of months there myself fishing for stripers.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Awesome! How did you do on the stripers?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I would say only fair. The weather was absolutely horrible and changing so fast it was very difficult to establish any sort of pattern...but did a personal best of 24 pounds and watched a friend get a 43 pounder....some really big stripers on that lake and on Hamilton below it.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Meadowlark said:


> I would say only fair. The weather was absolutely horrible and changing so fast it was very difficult to establish any sort of pattern...but did a personal best of 24 pounds and watched a friend get a 43 pounder....some really big stripers on that lake and on Hamilton below it.


Sorry about the weather . . . . Mark Twain said, "Everybody talks about the weather . . . . but nobody does anything about it".

We dodged the bullet on severe weather this year, but it was still way off and unsettled.

My brothers knocked down a couple dozen stripers from 12 to 30 pounds, mostly when storms were approaching and the pressure dropped. All caught from 5:30 to 9:00 a.m., on 9" Redfin topwater baits. Seeing a huge striper blow up and demolish a topwater bait, just as the sun rises, is unforgettable.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## Family Style (Jun 15, 2004)

Love throwing a Redfin at quachita stripers!
See meadowlark I told ya them Redfins work!


----------



## ted8541 (Feb 19, 2013)

Lets see a pic of a Redfin!!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Redfins are awesome. Cast a mile and walk on the top . . . . calling up stripers from 20' below.


----------

